# 7 wood v 21 degree hybrid...



## AmandaJR (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok so I think I understand the difference between the two in terms of longer shaft but higher launch on the wood versus the hybrid - is that right? All things being equal therefore would the distance achieved be much the same?

Currently using my 24 degree soft regular Rhapsody as the 21 degree I have is regular shaft and it can leak a bit right. Contemplating selling that and getting either a G15 7 wood or a Rhapsody 21 degree hybrid in the right shaft.

I hit both types of club well (apart from a 3 wood!!) so debating the pros and cons of each...

Thoughts?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2013)

Fairway wood will create more backspin due to the head construction and location of the C of G..
This spin keeps the ball in the air longer so you get more carry - at lower swing speeds. Hybrids produce less spin so, at lower SS, will carry less but may well run out to a similar final distance.
Depends if you want the carry or not...
Extra carry is good at the moment - little run


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks. Carry isn't usually my problem and would be a treat to occasionally get some run out! I do feel more confident from poor lies with a hybrid rather than wood.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 5, 2013)

The versatility of the hybrid should give it the edge all round. Playing from poorer lies, little Todd Hamilton bump and runs and use off the tee/fairway.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 5, 2013)

Captainron said:



			The versatility of the hybrid should give it the edge all round. Playing from poorer lies, little Todd Hamilton bump and runs and use off the tee/fairway.
		
Click to expand...

That's kind of what I'm thinking. I do hit my 5 wood nicely but all in all the hybrid does seem more versatile...


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2013)

I stopped using 3 woods, 4 woods etc and use only my 22 deg Hybrid as its more like an iron / wood combo 

Has more uses i think and better results, my chosen club is TM Rescue Hybrid 2009 model black top

I can get 180 to 190 yds on this and at a push 200 yds, next in bag is my driver


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 5, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			.....

I hit both types of club well (apart from a 3 wood!!) so debating the pros and cons of each...

Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

When you have, and use, both I'm not sure of the benefit of debate!  I agree the theory as set out by Imurg completely, but the real key is how you and the individual clubs interact - including mentally!  (We could debate 3 woods but it would be equally pointless  )


----------



## DCB (Mar 5, 2013)

I went the opposite way a couple of years back and got myself a nice wee 7 wood.  Find it more versatile round my home course than a hybrid/rescue club. It's great out the rough, off the fairway and occasionally off the tee. It can even be used for the wee bump and run from the fringe onto the green.

Shows how club design has changed, I've an old 5 wood from way back that is the same loft as my current 7 wood


----------



## bobmac (Mar 5, 2013)

Man up woman............get a 3 iron
failing that, the hybrid.
7 wood users all have a blue rinse


----------



## Lump (Mar 5, 2013)

I dislike hybrids, I'm just about to drop a hybrid and 4 wood set up (Both go the same distance but with different flights) for a Ping 3 wood, ping fairway woods have to be the easiest fairway woods to hit.

one of my partners has a 7 wood in the bag and Loves it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 5, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Man up woman............get a 3 iron
failing that, the hybrid.
7 wood users all have a blue rinse 

Click to expand...

I hear you Bob and ladies bags full of woods give me the shivers! When my irons are on song I wish I had a 3 and 4 iron but think I'll go with the forgiveness of the hybrid


----------



## Heidi (Mar 6, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			I hear you Bob and ladies bags full of woods give me the shivers! When my irons are on song I wish I had a 3 and 4 iron but think I'll go with the forgiveness of the hybrid 

Click to expand...

Blue rinsed Heidi here - i love my 7 wood. I just canny hit a hybrid tho

but like you - what i'd give for a ladies set of clubs to come with a 3 and 4 iron...sigh


----------



## mab (Mar 6, 2013)

DCB said:



			I went the opposite way a couple of years back and got myself a nice wee 7 wood.  Find it more versatile round my home course than a hybrid/rescue club. It's great out the rough, off the fairway and occasionally off the tee. It can even be used for the wee bump and run from the fringe onto the green.

Shows how club design has changed, I've an old 5 wood from way back that is the same loft as my current 7 wood 

Click to expand...

This for me too.

The only problem I have is that it's not much longer than the 4 iron in my recently acquired set. I'm thinking of throwing a whiteboard in it to get a lower more penetrating flight and hopefully gain a bit more distance to better differentiate it from my 4 iron. 

We'll see.


----------

